# Tree stump



## MrNightmare

WOW!!!! That is truly realistic! You have great talent! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## MrNightmare

What did you use to carve the Great Stuff Foam once it was dry?


----------



## dubbax3

MrNightmare said:


> What did you use to carve the Great Stuff Foam once it was dry?


Thanks I'm glad you like it.

I used a box cutter to carve most of the shape then I went to my rasp. I love that tool. The foam had a ton of inconsistencies in it so I just used those to my advantage.


----------



## Terra

That looks amazing!


----------



## Si-cotik

looks really cool!


----------



## phil121

Like everyone else has already said, it looks great! Incredibly realistic
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

You did a great job on this! Realistic!


----------



## hollowscreamer

wow!!!! i love it!!!!!
great TUT to make a whole tree and carve a creepy face into and maybe dif. colored fall leaves and arms reaching out to grab someone or even holding a poisoned apple. you know like in the wizard of oz when the trees throw apples at dorathy and the tin man lol

oh great now i have to add yet another project to my HUGE to-do-list lol
fun fun fun ...to many projects and not enough time lol


----------



## theedwin

Great Job! Your friend will be SO happy!


----------



## Corn Stalker

Very impressive! Bet they liked that!


----------



## Nepboard

Viery nice! Nothing rocks like great stuff!


----------



## blackfog

You did a fantastic job on that! The carving and painting especially the top of the stump is done really well. Would be cool to make a larger one as hallowscreamer suggested.


----------



## deoblo

Awsome job!!!!!!!


----------



## stick

Wonderful job and the painting is great.


----------



## dubbax3

Thanks everyone, glad you liked it. I helped with the set-up the other day and it fits right in so I'm pleased.


----------



## dubbax3

hollowscreamer said:


> wow!!!! i love it!!!!!
> great TUT to make a whole tree and carve a creepy face into and maybe dif. colored fall leaves and arms reaching out to grab someone or even holding a poisoned apple. you know like in the wizard of oz when the trees throw apples at dorathy and the tin man lol
> 
> oh great now i have to add yet another project to my HUGE to-do-list lol
> fun fun fun ...to many projects and not enough time lol


Thats a great idea! I especially like the idea of carving a face into the wood.

Good luck with that list! I stopped making them because I completely fail myself every time.


----------



## Val - 156

Very Impressive. I'll be adding this to my list of projects too!


----------



## chop shop

Nicely done! Looks great.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That really turned out well! It came just in time, as I have been contemplating doing somthing with trees this season. Thanks, for the TUT!!!


----------



## savagehaunter

Nicely done.


----------



## magnusius

That is fantastic. Incredibly realistic and useful. Nice job.


----------



## Candee

Very well done!


----------



## alucard

That's one killer lookin' stump. Very nice work, my friend.


----------



## bobzilla

Too cool...great work!!!


----------



## tamster

what a great idea, and the detail your friend is lucky to have you


----------



## bethene

that turned out amazing, the painting is so realistic! funny, I have been turning a scary tree around in my head!


----------



## Ghouliet

This looks great! When I was going through Signal Butte Cemetery I was wondering how we could create a tree stump headstone. This would be how to do it. I don't think I have as much artistic talent as you do though. Your's is really good.


----------



## GraveyardGus

To me, the most impressive part is the white highlights at the end and the painting of the severed wood on the top.


----------



## gia0821

WoW. That looks great!


----------



## rawhide

that looks GREAT, looks almost real


----------



## creepy crawler

Great job on the tree stump and tut on how you did it!!


----------



## JustJimAZ

That is a great stump. I love that the stepladder appears to still be functional! That means a character could conceivably really sit or even stand on it, which is more than I can say for paper mache. Nice!


----------



## fortinbras79

I want to make this into my fog chiller...red light inside the cut out mouth with fog pouring out through his possessed lips


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

hollowscreamer said:


> wow!!!! i love it!!!!!
> great TUT to make a whole tree and carve a creepy face into and maybe dif. colored fall leaves and arms reaching out to grab someone or even holding a poisoned apple. you know like in the wizard of oz when the trees throw apples at dorathy and the tin man lol
> 
> oh great now i have to add yet another project to my HUGE to-do-list lol
> fun fun fun ...to many projects and not enough time lol


I was thinking the SAME thing!!! A whole tree would be amazing


----------



## tbeard

Looks great. The paint job really sells it.


----------



## melmomma6

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My stump, my stump, my lovely lady stump! loling! PERFECTION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverBoarder

Great Job!


----------



## dubbax3

Glad you all like it.


----------



## Marianna Raho

Can you share more information about the products you used please? I don't recognize the foam stuff, and how did you sculpt it? I am a theatre director and I love this stump! I could have used it for my last play. Thanks!


----------



## Groosum

That looks great. I particularly like the job you did carving the bark. Very realistic. That's always been the part that has... wait for it... stumped me.


----------



## tomanderson

Those are very good construction techniques, thank you!! I plan to have fun with a lot of these ideas.


----------

